# Looking for center speaker and rear speakers



## mrrob88 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am building my first surround sound system. I'm using an Arcam avr280 receiver,
front speakers are Rogers LS6a's, subwoofer is Velodyne Mini Vee. Any recommendations for center and rear speakers? My living room is small. I have a 32" Sony flat screen. Thanks RB


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ideally, going with Rogers for the Center and Surrounds would be ideal. While the Surrounds are not as important, the Center Channel matching your Fronts is quite important for the most seamless Surround Experience.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mrrob88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks JJ. Good advice. Any one know who deals with Rogers in the NY metro area?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I went to their Website and did not a Dealer Locator on the Website or a Telephone Number. However, I could not imagine a better place to find them than NYC. You might want to call Dealers like Sound by Singer and they might be able to steer you towards who carries them in the City. 

As Rogers come from the BBC School of Design, Harbeth, and Spendor would also mesh seamlessly as they share almost identical Design philosophies. All three Companies were Licensed by the BBC to build Monitors to be used for Radio and other Professional Applications. Great Speakers all.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

For a center speaker, I highly recommend considering one of these:

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8767

There would be some light assembly involved as this is technically a "kit".

As a coaxial speaker, it has a waveguide loading for the tweeter. This means many key reflections in the room will be minimized. Something like a common horizontal MTM center speaker will have notable side effects - horizontal lobing (IMO a VERY real effect which hurts speech intelligibility) uncontrolled vertical reflections (which tend to have audibly undesirable ) and inconsistant power response (which often can be the case with most surface mount tweeters crossed to woofers).

Output capability is very strong as well. It won't lose composure at high volumes. The seas coax driver used is rather good.

They'll of course make excellent surrounds as well as stereo mains. 

Timbre matching should work sufficiently, of course not perfectly, as this Rogers as far as I know is a sufficiently well designed speaker. One thing you'll find is that people who suffer from noticibly mismatch timbre normally have at least one, if not two, sets of sufficiently "flavorful" speakers which suffer from poor on-or-off axis response. Well designed speakers don't necessarily sound the same, but they sound sufficiently similar that timbre match is a somewhat overblown issue - IMO at least. Returning to the MTM issues, I've found that horizontal MTMs timbre match poorly even with vertical MTMs which are otherwise identical. I would say speaker design is more notable than driver choice on that note.

A few other coaxes you should consider are the JTR Triple 8, Pioneer S7-ES, KEF and Seaton Spark speakers. Of course coaxes aren't the only way to go, there's plenty of other options out there. One of which would be something like a Gedlee Abbey or Nathan. 

Another one would be WTMW (a vertical tweeter-mid combo flanked by woofers on either side, - 3-ways).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That Kit sounds like it would be an excellent solution. While messing around on Audiogon, I noticed a pair of Rogers Surround Speakers on sale. The guy is asking 2200 Dollars and is in Florida, but Rogers are expensive speakers. I know it is far away from you as I stumbled upon it while looking for Class A Krell Amplifiers near where I live.
Here is the Link:http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?spkrmoni&1305761910&/Rogers-----Ls3/5a-monitor--spe
Cheers,
JJ


----------

